
Where's the highest impact place to donate this giving season? - BenjaminTodd
https://80000hours.org/2015/12/where-should-you-donate-to-have-the-most-impact-in-giving-season-2015/
======
chei0aiV
I donated to the Software Freedom Conservancy:

[https://sfconservancy.org/supporter/](https://sfconservancy.org/supporter/)

